
Codecademy is $19.99 a month now - steamble
https://www.codecademy.com/pro/setup/payment
======
an4rchy
It was bound to happen sooner or later... It's good that they are doing this.
I wonder how their conversion will be compared to all the sites that started
with paid from the beginning.

------
steamble
they took it down but here is a screenshot...
[http://i.imgur.com/peUN5cy.png](http://i.imgur.com/peUN5cy.png)

